# 3 مراجع للتحكم بإستخدام fuzzy logic



## yamen Syr (16 أبريل 2012)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أقدم لكم 3 مراجع في التحكم بإستخدام Fuzzy Logic

1- foundation of fuzzy control - jantzen -- wiley 2007
هناااااااااااا


2-Introduction to fuzzy set , fuzzy logic and fuzzy control system - chen - CRC 2001
هناااااااااااا


3- 1989 fuzzy control - passino -weisly 
هناااااااااااا

في حال وجود احد الروابط لا يعمل أرجو اخباري على الخاص او برد 




*


----------



## سعيد الكلباني (16 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## yamen Syr (17 أبريل 2012)

*أهلاً بك أستاذ سعيد*


----------



## elk 2011 (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yamen Syr (20 أبريل 2012)

أهلا بك اختي *elk 2011*
أحب التنويه على أن المرجع *
1989 fuzzy control - passino -weisly 

*مرجع مشهور جداً ولا يغتروا بتاريخ اصداره القديم


----------

